# a few basic questions



## apmama2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, I'm making the transition between research and gathering and actually beginning storage.

I have empty, washed soda bottles and empty, washed water bottles (the gallon Ozarka ones that stack), and bakery buckets in various sizes that I've gathered. I'm starting with rice and water. (I'm still experimenting with which beans work best for my family) I also found a local bee keeper and have several BIG jars of local honey <score!>
*
Can I just put water that comes through my refrigerator filter into the clean bottles and they'll keep fine or do I need to do some other purification?

Can I just put the rice into the dry water or soda bottles with no additional things? 
*
I have read that some things need dessicants/ o2 absorbers/ etc... but these 2 don't, right? What about beans?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

apmama2 said:


> Ok, I'm making the transition between research and gathering and actually beginning storage.
> 
> I have empty, washed soda bottles and empty, washed water bottles (the gallon Ozarka ones that stack), and bakery buckets in various sizes that I've gathered. I'm starting with rice and water. (I'm still experimenting with which beans work best for my family) I also found a local bee keeper and have several BIG jars of local honey <score!>
> *
> ...


O2 absorber/dessicant packets are SO cheap, I use them with everything (except seeds)

I have cisterns, a well, and a pond, but the only water I personally store for long term (in BPA-free bottles) is water that I've distilled myself.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

You will probably be disappointed if you try to store water in those bottles. They will almost certainly eventually start leaking. Ive about ruined some cabinets and such from leaky water containers like that. They do sell 5gal stackable water containers -- thats what I use. I add a little bit of non-scented bleach to that and its seemed to hold up fine.

As for rice/beans in those containers. Thats probably ok but you might want a moisture absorber (desiccant) in there too.

Im sure others will be able to give you more information.

These are the water containers I use:


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

@Ant, loving the blue water containers! Where did you find those? Been keeping beans and rice in gallon size freezer bags then going to put them in 5gal buckets as I aquire enough to fill and seal. Also stocking up on barley and lentils.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

apmama2 said:


> Ok, I'm making the transition between research and gathering and actually beginning storage.
> 
> I have empty, washed soda bottles and empty, washed water bottles (the gallon Ozarka ones that stack), and bakery buckets in various sizes that I've gathered. I'm starting with rice and water. (I'm still experimenting with which beans work best for my family) I also found a local bee keeper and have several BIG jars of local honey <score!>
> *
> ...


The biggest thing with rice would be to rotate the stock. I purchase my rice in the largest bags possible and then transfer the contents of the bags to 5-gallon buckets that have the GammaSeal lids on them. From those big buckets, I pull what I need for my kitchen. A 5-gallon bucket doesn't last a year for me (normally).

As far as water goes, I have a combination of water-cooler bottles (one on each cooler in the house, one beside each cooler in the house and three spare bottles for rotating in as required), I also have 2 1/2 gallon water "bricks" from Walmart that I refill with tap-water and leave in each of my fridges and then have the normal "rain-water" barrels outside.

I have about 4 weeks worth of drinking water and several months worth of washing water (rain-barrels) - I don't treat my water because it is a rotated stock. I also have other liquids stored in the house for drinking (power drinks, gatoraid, fruit-juices, etc) to keep hydrated.

The biggest suggestion is not to just store for the sake of storing, but, put your stores into your food/water rotations so that you are naturally keeping your excess fresh.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

pixieduster said:


> @Ant, loving the blue water containers! Where did you find those? Been keeping beans and rice in gallon size freezer bags then going to put them in 5gal buckets as I aquire enough to fill and seal. Also stocking up on barley and lentils.


I got mine here:
http://www.thereadystore.com/water-storage/5-gallon-stackable-water-container

You can get spigots and everthing for them. They are stackable (though I didnt stack them really) and they are lighter than trying to be mobile with a 55gal drum (yikes!)


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Liking the price... thanks much!


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

When you are preparing to store rice, beans and grains take the time to put the foods in the freezer for a week or so to be sure the bugs, eggs, nits, larvae are killed dead, then repack in the quantities that work best for you. Otherwise, when opening a bucket or bag you may find nothing there but dust and husks and dead bugs! The freezing basically sterilizes the food products. Just let them come to room temperature before repacking and they are good to store for a looooong time.


----------

